# Sugarless gum eases acid reflux



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

NY Times article today says that "chewing sugarless gum for 30 minutes after a meal dramatically eases acid relux." It has something to do with increased saliva production and sugarless gum does it most effectively! Sounds like something worth trying. Take care.


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Wow, thanks for posting this! This is definately something that I'm going to try. Did it say anything about what flavor to chew?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you tend to diarrhea you may need to watch the amounts of sugar-free gum. If they have sugar alcohols in them (sorbitol or other -ols) that can loosen stools if you get enough of it.Some people seem really sensitive to this and others are not.K.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Also, chewing any gum will introduce a lot more gas into your system. That can be a big problem. I've given up gum myself for that reason.


----------



## Dearest_helpless911 (Dec 18, 2003)

wow california123, you must be from california, what city, i'm from southern california, ventura county. great to finally see someone from the same state with a simular problem, it feel like know one here understands what I'm going thru.


----------

